# Crossword puzzles-How to?



## Rhonlynn (Feb 13, 2009)

I downloaded a cross word puzzle book into Kindle 2. it's the Everything's musc Crossword puzzle book. I can't get the letters to type anywhere into the crosswords. any thoughts? The book does not give nay instructions, and when I push the 5 button, it doesn't go to the numbered boxes.--Rhonda


----------



## Oyjord (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you, but mind my asking what this book is you're speaking of?  I never even considered doing crosswords on the Kindle2, but wow, if I could (and also maybe sudoku?), that'd be brilliant!

Oy.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Rhonlynn-
As far as I know there is no way to do crosswords on a Kindle. I'm so sorry you got sucked into buying the crossword puzzle book.  I would call CS and demand my money back from them.
I just checked the website and there are a couple of pages of crossword books for the Kindle. Maybe someone's sick idea of a joke, I don't know.
I am going to email them and ask that they be deleted from the Kindle section. 
Sheryl


----------



## Rhonlynn (Feb 13, 2009)

the book was Everything crossword Music. It was apparently scanned,and I called CS, who downloaded it into his kindle,and it didn't work for him, either. To do word games, as of now, on the Kindle, We have to put the words in the note sections at the bottom,and check the answers page. So, he immediately refunded me,and it's not in my Kindle, now.

So, when you order a cross work kindle book, what you might be getting is scanned pages, even on a first run book. It is a huge file,and it does not work as cross words work...Stick to your written puzzle books, lol.

heck,i had trouble with my 5 button thing not searching in the browser or the Amazon store, but that might just had been a glitch. I had trouble with the seleciton buying, instead of sending me a sample too. it stuck on the word  buy, and not on the word sample. He said to give them  a call if it keeps happening. CS is pretty good on Amazon.com


----------



## Rhonlynn (Feb 13, 2009)

There are over 4-5 pages full of cross word books, and I think I will email Amazon.com as well. they refunded me right back. But I don't udnerstand the crossword books for sale. everything's been fine with the kindle 2 as of now. It still is. I love my Kindle. I think highlighted word searches would be easier than cross words, to do inside a kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think crossword puzzles could work pretty well on the K2 with the 5 way controller. . .but they've got to be set up properly.  Not going to work well on a K1 because the scrollbar/wheel system is inherently unable to left and right.  I expect someone will figure something out at some point. . .I agree the books shouldn't be kindlized if they don't work as one would expect. . . . 

Ann


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

When I first got my K1, I looked into sudoku books. There were several listed. One of them (Sudoku Logic Puzzles) said "You can print any version of a puzzle by photocopying your kindle showing the puzzle rather than working them out on scratch paper". I've decided to pass on any type of pen and paper books for the Kindle. Unless maybe its free. Then perhaps killing a few trees to do the puzzle might be ok...


----------



## Rhonlynn (Feb 13, 2009)

I completely bypassed the Kindle2, and found a free crossword applicaiton,and put it into my Ipod Touch. (It's hard too. It's really hard, but challenging,and fun).

--Rhonda


----------

